# Sữa rửa mặt Caudalie có những loại nào ?



## vietmom (28/5/18)

*Sữa rửa mặt Caudalie nổi tiếng hơn cả là dòng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser, tuy nhiên bạn có biết còn những lựa chọn nào khác?*

Caudalie là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Pháp không còn xa lạ đối với con gái Việt, tuy nhiên bên cạnh những sản phẩm nổi tiếng khiến các cô gái mê mệt như điếu đổ, những sản phẩm khác có liên quan khác cũng rất được các cô nàng quan tâm và muốn tìm hiểu để thử bởi các sản phẩm của hãng đều được xây dựng với thành phần “thần thánh” từ những trái nho tươi. Những dòng sữa rửa mặt Caudalie là một trong những hiệu ứng đó, vậy sữa rửa mặt Caudalie có những loại nào, dưới đây là các loại sữa rửa mặt Caudalie trên thị trường:

*Sữa rửa mặt Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser*

*

*​
Sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser còn gọi là sữa rửa mặt 2 trong 1 kết hợp khả năng tẩy trang nhẹ, với thiết kế chai sữa rửa mặt tông màu xanh nhạt mát mắt của những trái nho tươi, đầu chai sữa rửa mặt được chế tạo đặc biệt để tạo lớp bọt trắng khi nhấn bump, những điểm này đã đủ để tạo nên sự độc đáo của dòng sữa rửa mặt Caudalie trứ danh. Tuy nhiên, ưu điểm lớn nhất tạo nên sự nổi tiếng của sữa rửa mặt Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser chính là khả năng làm sạch tuyệt vời, tẩy trang nhẹ rất tốt và để lại làn da sạch bong mịn màng ẩm mượt. Nhiều người dùng review sử dụng sữa rửa mặt Caudalie tạo bọt này có thể gây nghiện với bông bọt trắng bồng bềnh như mây, mùi hương thơm nhẹ sảng khoái, đặc biệt phù hợp với làn da hỗn hợp, da dầu và cả da thường, nhạy cảm, có lẽ không có nhiều lựa chọn thay thế nào khác tốt hơn sản phẩm này nên không có gì khó hiểu khi đây vẫn là món đồ skincare khiến nhiều cô gái trung thành gắn bó.

*Sữa rửa mặt Caudalie Gentle Cleansing Milk*

*

*
​Nếu như dòng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser có công dụng làm sạch sâu và tẩy trang tốt cho mọi loại da. thiên về da dầu và da hỗn hợp hơn thì sữa rửa mặt Caudalie Gentle Cleansing Milk lại làm sạch dịu nhẹ và giữ ẩm rất tốt, phù hợp cho mọi loại da đặc biệt là da khô, da thường và da dầu thiếu nước. Sản phẩm này có dạng đặc như lotion, màu xanh nhạt và có mùi thơm của hạnh nhân, dầu hạt nho.. nhẹ nhàng, sau khi rửa mặt để lại lớp màng nhẹ cho da đủ độ mịn màng và ẩm mượt, có thể bỏ qua bước dưỡng ẩm, toner nếu muốn da thông thoáng hơn trong mùa hè mà da không ngay lập tức bị khô căng, mất nước. Tuy vậy, đặc điểm này khiến nhiều người không ưa thích bởi có cảm giác da không được làm sạch sâu, bên cạnh đó thì sản phẩm này cũng không tẩy trang tốt, chỉ phù hợp với người không trang điểm và muốn làm sạch da dịu nhẹ.

Ngoài các dòng sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt, Caudalie cũng được biết đến với các sản phẩm làm sạch, chăm sóc da cơ bản khác như tẩy tế bào chết Caudalie Gentle Buffing Cream, mặt nạ thải độc Caudalie Instant Detox Mask, mặt nạ lột tẩy da chết Caudalie  Peeling Masque Glycolique.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

